# [SOLVED] BFME II problem



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

A couple of days ago I started BFME II without any trouble. Later in the day, I was working with my computer installing/uninstalling several programs, ZoneAlarm and AVG (ZoneAlarm installed, I don't THINK AVG ever got far). Now I can't start BFME II. When I insert the disk, the computer recognizes it and I can view the files on the disk. When I start the autorun, I can click on any of the buttons, however, if I click on Play then it tells me I need to insert the correct disk. The disk inserted IS the correct one.

I've noticed that werfault.exe started 3 times when I tried to start the game (seems like four times now). I don't know if that has happened before, but I'm pretty sure it's new. In the event viewer, it doesn't seem to know what error it is that werfault.exe is trying to report.

I always run the game as admin, and am running patch 1.06. I had the game working for a month or two before now. I've tried several system restores, but they only seem to give a temporary relief... For a while I thought it was a windows update, but I'm not so sure now.

As far as I can tell, everything else works fine (except werfault.exe is popping up more and more often, but from what I've read online it looks like that's normal.) When I tried to uninstall ZoneAlarm (and maybe AVG) I did it through the add/remove on Windows, which I know now was a bad choice, but since I've ran a system restore that went before all of this I figured that would fix it perhaps.

Sorry for all of that information, it's kind of a confusing problem and I'm just really confused. I appreciate any and all help you will give.

Thanks in advance.

NOTE: Just got a new error. It said that the game required at least Windows XP (I'm running Vista.) I tried the autorun again and it went back to the old error.


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

Update: Ignore the new error about the OS. I did something dumb, fixed that. Still keep getting the wrong disc error... Should I reinstall?


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

Update: Found the source of the werfault.exe processes. Looks like Avast! was creating them with its file shield. However, the game still gives me the same error. I'm thinking it's disabled by a firewall or something...

My virus/spyware programs are as follows:
Spyware Doctor
Avast! (v5, I think)
Windows Defender + Firewall (not sure if it counts, but active.)

Like I said before, I tried to install ZoneAlarm and AVG before. I doubt this is AVG... Probably ZoneAlarm. Although I uninstalled it through the Add/Remove program and tried doing it with the 'cpes_clean_launcher.exe' thing, there might be some parts leftover. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

Okay... I spoke with someone else who had this problem, and he fixed it by buying another disk. I know someone who has another copy of the game, so I think I'll ask if I can borrow it. Before I do that/buy a new disk, does anyone have any advice or suggestions?

Note: I was able to install the game from this disk onto another computer running Win7, and it runs fine there.


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

I have another update. When I try to play the game, three tasks pop up.

lotrbfme2
game.dat
~e5.0001

The lotrbfme2 and game.dat ones are from my folder on C, while the ~e5.0001 file is in my local temp folder. It seems the ~e5.0001 file is part of the security installed with the game, and that others have had trouble with it too. I assume that that file is what is causing the trouble, but I could be mistaken.

Anyway, I uninstalled my game, ran CCleaner and did a file and registry clean (I didn't get rid of much on either, though.) Naturally, I backed up my registry.

I restarted my computer and installed a new disk of the same game with a new license and everything. It installed fine, but the instant I told it to play it did the exact same thing. After doing research and experimenting, I determined that Spyware Doctor seems to slow it down with its IntelliGuard, I guess it scans the disk. I also made sure the game was an exception in DEP and in Windows Firewall. An exception for the game file (and game.dat in firewall) was there. I booted into safe mode, ran the game (it actually didn't give the error, but it did freeze up after the point where I get the error, likely because of my GPU drivers not being loaded or whatever.) While in safe mode, I also uninstalled Avast. I restarted and tried again. No luck, game didn't even seem to load faster.

So... Now I'm confused and annoyed. Since I haven't received any responses to this thread, I'm going to give you some pieces of info maybe you can link to my problem.

I have Malwarebytes (free) installed, as well as Spyware Doctor, and it seems ThreatFire is on, but disabling the IntelliGuard doesn't fix the problem (my comp reads the disk MUCH faster, though.)

My disk drive can not 'Populate' itself when the game is inserted. I haven't tested thoroughly but it seems that's the case with most disk I insert in the drive.

I have Daemon Tools and MagicDisc installed, and I have a debugger on my computer too (ollydbg.) Dameon and MagicDisc have no virtual drives up atm.

My GPU is an HD 3870 and I have the Catalyst Control Center up, I'm at 1440 x 900 resolution. I've run the game with this resolution before, and closing the Catalyst Control Center doesn't let the game run. Furthermore, I can play more graphically demanding games fine. I run RivaTuner to keep it cool.

I do not believe I have any of the executables running in a certain compatibility, but I always have to run as admin (but in safe mode I didn't, and it ran.)

I can open Worldbuilder, not sure if that's worth anything but figured I'd mention it. 

I haven't patched the game yet but it shouldn't change anything. 


Sorry for all that random info, but I figure maybe someone out there will see something they recognize as a problem.


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

Another update.

I uninstalled my disk drive and changed my IDE masterbus thing to Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller. Then I rebooted, disk drive reinstalled itself. Guess what? Same problem. I'm still looking for a solution, but would be happy for any suggestions. 

One more thing, I contacted yet another EA guy and he told me to uninstall and then reinstall in a new user. So I created a new user and installed there. It didn't work.

Right now I'm really low on ideas. Does anyone know/think anything? Even the smallest suggestion would be very welcome right now.

On a slightly different note, does anyone know how to make sure ZoneAlarm is completely off my computer?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

im missing one thing, did u try the other disc?  does this disc has any scratches?

or perhaps the most easy thing to do: try the disc in an other computer!

if the problem exists on an other computer then most likely the disc is broken

try it and give us a heads up on it


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

Thank you for your response. This is the one disk version, and I have no pirated games on my computer. I tried the first disk on another computer, and it worked. I just did a clean boot and the game worked (after I fixed another problem.) So... I'm pretty sure I have a program running that safedisk doesn't like. I do have Daemon and MagicISO installed... Could one of those be the culprit? (They were both installed before the problem, though.)


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

If recently there has been a new patch or something then it might be possible that daemon and/or magiciso is the issue

i know i have one game here wich has the issue due to the virtual drive and it wont run untill it is disabled

so you could try to disable both of the programs complety and restart the computer
so it will start up without them 

and try the disc


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

Hmmm... Not exactly sure what you mean. You mean disable them in startup? I can also uninstall of course. Sorry for late reply, and thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

I uninstalled ZoneAlarm and have removed MagicDisk from startup. I also uninstalled MagicISO (a program that I never used.) While uninstalling, I removed a number of Apple programs (stuff that I didn't use) that were creating a lot of errors in the event viewer. I'm going to try running the game again, but if it doesn't work any ideas?

Also, I have a lot of processes... 85 in total and about 27 in this user.


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

Anyone have any ideas?

I'm starting to give up. It's something that is running... I just don't know what or how to find out. Does anyone have ANY ideas on how to figure this out?


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*



I feel so happy. Praise God. It... Works!

How? I uninstalled Spyware Doctor. How did I come to that conclusion? Don't feel like explaining. If you look above you can probably see how. Anyway, the game works. I'll probably reinstall Spyware Doctor and tell you if it works or not. If not, I'm not sure what I'll do. We bought the licenses, it seems a shame not to use them all. Plus, I'm not sure what other software I'd like to have for anti-spyware.

Thanks bwolfje for your posts. I'm a little discouraged with the lack or responses here... I'd really expected some support from you guys, even if it didn't solve my problem. Still, all things considered the problem seems solved for the moment. If it starts up again I'll probably come right back here.

Hopefully this will help someone out there. Safedisk is an evil program; I guess the trick is simply to remember that two legitimate programs do not always equal success.


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

I reinstalled Spyware Doctor. Now the game won't work. It seems it's the program.

At this point I'm considering a new spyware/virus program. Preferably both, but if I need two separate programs I guess that works. I'd like them to be free for now, since I'm not sure if I'll even stick with them. Does anyone have a suggestion for good PC security? I'm sure I can get a response on this.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: BFME II problem*

Microsoft securities essentials for av it free and pretty good

Malwarebytes-also free


----------



## Lhii (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: BFME II problem*

Thanks. atm, I've uninstalled Spyware Doctor and have installed Microsoft Security Essentials. From what I've seen, it's actually better than Spyware Doctor. Hopefully that's true. One of the things I really liked about SD was it's active shield and its ability to remove trojans and the like. Really hoping that MSE will be as good/better in that area.

Oh, and game works fine. Thanks again.


----------

